
An Early Stage Entrepreneur's Guide to New York City - jwecker
http://www.darrenherman.com/2007/03/05/an-early-stage-entrepreneurs-guide-to-new-york-city/
======
dherman76
A nice overview of New York for entrepreneurs

------
Alex3917
Excellent. Thanks for posting this.

